# How To Control Japanese Beetles



## Sandra2 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you for all this information! This is the most informative site I have found on trying to control the Japanese Beetles.


----------



## Mary3 (Jun 2, 2011)

I have some chives in pots. If I move these pots to my green beans, will it still work or do they have to be planted in the ground?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Mary - the chives do need to be planted in the ground. If you have them in a pot that should be just fine.


----------



## Mary3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks, Tee!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm using my in-laws garden this year, and when I turned the soil this spring I was surprised to find a great number of grubs throughout along with plenty of rodent tunneling. I wasn't sure what it all ment, but now thanks to this I do. I'm glad I gave the grubs to my husband for fishing and tossed the rest into the woods for the birds! 
Now I know I'll have Japanese Beetles to deal with later on, along with the flea beetles, and black oil beetles.


----------



## Csthie (Jun 22, 2012)

I pick the buggers off and kill them. I then spray a concoction of blenderized head of garlic (peeled), 2 of the red hot dried peppers with seeds in them. I strain this then add 2 tbls of dish soap and 2 tbl of cooking oil put in a sprayer then add 1 gallon of water. Make sure you spray early in the day. If you spray during the heat of the day the cooking oil will cook your plants. Spray the nematodes in the fall or early spring on your lawn (Milky spore). This kills the grubs. 
I do not use beetle traps as they use pheromones which attract more beetles to your yard than fall into the traps.


----------

